# What do I need to learn to become a computer engineer?



## wicked.ludicrous (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm thinking of possibly minoring in computer engineering in college because of its supposedly high demand in the job market.
What do I need to know to become one? What type of "code" of whatever is needed? Is it like C++ or HTML or Java? I'm a newbie, so if you can just explain what I need to know and why would be nice!


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

If you check the college prospectus, it will tell you the minimum requirements to study the course. You will generally need a basic understanding of how a computer works as well as how to compile code, with a basic knowledge of coding if possible, as you will be taught more on the course.


----------

